# About to get a Canon film SLR



## DSLR noob (Mar 1, 2007)

Well my grandfather passed away a few days before Christmas, right as I ordered my Canon Digital Rebel XT. I wash showing my grandmother my camera and she was like "is that a Canon?" and I said, "yes, it is" She then went on to tell me that my grandfather shot with a 35mm Canon camera and she still had it, but she was willing to pass it down to me. She told me a story of when she jumped in a pool wearing it around her neck and ruined it so he upgraded. This was "sometime in the 80s" as she put it. I;m hoping it was the dawn of the EOS series (for lens compatibility with my XT). Anyway whatever SLR he owned, it was new in the 80s. She also said he had "an assortment of lenses". I am so excited to be getting a film camera to compliment my digital. I am hoping to also get the free upgrade of additional compatible lenses but even if not, some nice FD lenses to go with the film camera itself will be awesome. Only problem now is deciding which I want to shoot with more, film or digital? I'll post more up when I actually get the gear, my grandmother is coming from Florida in a week and she said she is bringing it then.


----------



## JIP (Mar 1, 2007)

Think more like AE-1Program and no the lenses won't work.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 1, 2007)

I just said I am hoping. I know the Canon history and I know that it'll probably be FD lenses. I was stating that EF lenses would be nice, but even if not, I will have a ton of fun on the film.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 2, 2007)

It will be the FD lenses, as they were the only ones made in 1980s. Hope for a Canon A1, although the AE1 wouldn't be too shabby either.

Post some pics of it when you get it.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 2, 2007)

Just enjoy having a Grandmother who would jump in a pool with a camera!  She has got to be a Hoot!!  mike


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2007)

I believe the first EOS camera (the 650) was released in 1988...and so must have the first EF lenses.

Either way, good luck with the camera.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ yeah there, the first EF lens was released in 1987 actually. To Jip and Mitica100, I did a little research onb it when I found out I am getting it. My grandfather was the "if you buy the best, you'll only have to buy it once" type." So if the EF lenses were out when the incident happened, he is the kind of person who would buy them. He happened to have a lot of money.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I got it. It is an FD mount set of lenses but it is a nice little collection.

The camera body is a Canon AE-1
It has a small Sears brand external flash

There are 4 lenses I have and they are.
-Canon 28mm f/2.8
-Canon 50mm f/1.8
-Auto Sears MC 135mm f/2.8 w/ built in retractable lens hood
-Vivitar Series 1 70-210mm f/2.8-f/4.0

There is also a Dejur Amsco light meter

As an added bonus I also get:
A Minolta Autopak 460T 110 Pocket Camera
and a
Minolta Weathermatic A underwater 110 Pocket Camera.


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 5, 2007)

The AE-1 and equiptment:










The pocket cameras


----------



## malkav41 (Mar 5, 2007)

That is a very nice camera, and set of lenses you received. Congratulations.:thumbup: May you take many great photos with it.


----------



## miltphoto (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats the first camra I had and still have. Also t70 t90 the fd lens are very good, sharp  hope you enjoy.


----------

